# Glove Repair Question



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

I ripped a hole in the palm of my level gore mitt's and need suggestions on repair. The tear, about 1x1 inch, was caused by a tree and is right on the palm in the middle of the kevlar material, kind of a textured rubber rough material. I went to a outdoor store for a patch and they said nothing they had would hold to that material. 

Any ideas? I am thinking a heavy duty hard or soft drying compound from home depot. i don't care how it looks, so long as it's tough and water tight.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Needle and thread it first then apply "Shoo Goo" (sp?) over the seam.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Duct Tape!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Just looked at Shoe Goo online. Looks like a winner! only comment I saw that concerned me was it won't stick to a waterproof coating, but pretty sure the gore-tex in the glove is 1-2 layers deep and the exterior most layer has no coating. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Duct Tape!


i'll have this in backpocket for backup plan


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

DC5R said:


> Needle and thread it first then apply "Shoo Goo" (sp?) over the seam.


That works fine, but use Aqua Seal instead of Shoo Goo. Much more bomber stuff and you have a very durable repair. Duct tape is also great, but it's better for a quick fix or when your gloves are absolutely shredded and that's the only way you can keep them together. Apply liberally at that point.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I didn't know something like Aqua Seal existed. I've been using Shoe Goo forever. I guess it's time to upgrade.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're really cheap house chaulk is a great substitute.


----------

